# Huge Breasts



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

I was long overdue for a summer visit up to the Teton Valley of Idaho to visit my sister and check in on Rideit. So I packed up the family truckster and headed north.



















I took the back way in, electing to keep Rock Springs at a comfortable remove. The route up from Rawlins through Lander and into Moran Junction is quite nice.



















^Some pronghorn buttocks










Morrrrdor..er, the Grand Tetons. First view. You had to be some kinda hard up French trapper to look at that range of mountains and think "boobies."










X Ass and Grand Tetons, perhaps the most racy pic I've ever posted.




























I met up with Wendell and Frank shortly after touchdown in the valley, and from my sister's house we headed out for a ride.























































Very tasty local good were served up.


----------



## ryan123 (Jun 15, 2004)

awesome photos!!!! I live in australia, and the highest point in my city is about 700m above sea level! Absolutely nothing like that! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnbspinnen' (Dec 13, 2004)

*Awesome*

Very very nice photos. Thanks for posting 'em...................

I'm going to sleep dreaming about biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiig .....................................................long rides!


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

Great post, nice pics- thanks for it  So how's the new Rig riding? Didn't include that in the report .


----------



## mward (Apr 7, 2004)

Dude, those pictures are awesome, but near as I can tell, teton doesn't mean breast.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

The gnu biek roxxors.

The rest of the photos (so far) are here:

http://www.anthonysloan.com/i7gallery/

and here:

http://www.anthonysloan.com/badger.html


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

anthonys said:


> ^Some pronghorn buttocks


Yeah, just knock yourself out with that ungulate ass fetish, you phreak. I see terraces.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

wtf? misspelling come is frowned upon by the filters?? I'm surprised wtf is a green light.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*booo..what a *** on---not...*

big breasts?? I couldn't find none to *** on


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

Photos like these are why you got my photog vote in the Grimey awards.

Killer, thanks for sharing.


----------



## qazwsx (Aug 8, 2004)

Great pictures .


----------



## Rawhanna (Jan 22, 2005)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> wtf? misspelling come is frowned upon by the filters?? I'm surprised wtf is a green light.


Oh, come on...really? Just testing to see if it's so in this context...how cuhm it werked...hey, *** 'ere little girl...at least there's a couple variations allowed


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

DUDE!!!! I seriously just walked in the door from my weeklong trip up at Teton/Jackson Hole. Talk about a coincidence. I think I might have actually seen your car once or twice rollin around. Sadly no bikes for me.  Awesome trip though, the area is definitely very bike friendly from what I saw. Lots of paved paths (for us 'roadies'  ) several bike shops and it seems like a lot of singletrack; not like I saw much of it or anything.  Anyways how weird. We were staying at some condo place over at Teton Village from Monday-today. Spent a day at Yellowstone, drove around Teton a lot as well as Jenny Lake, did the whole Tram ride thing and even did some rafting yesterday. Talk about a tourist trip or what  Too bad I didn't have my bike and knew you'd be up there.


----------



## ABQDave (Feb 25, 2005)

VEEEEERy NIIIICE!!! WOW

Many, many thanks for sharing those.


----------



## Photo-John (Aug 1, 2001)

*You're Awesome*

That was the prettiest and most inspiring post I've seen in a long time. Your landscape photos are beautiful. And even your photos with your truck are nice. The first ride photo is excellent. Looks like a great trip. I'm so glad you're good with the camera and shared it with us. Makes me want to make a Wyoming trip. It's been along time since I've been out there. I love the high desert.


----------



## mudpuppy (Feb 7, 2004)

Those are some of the most beautifull photo's I have seen in a while man...very nice. Thank You.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Wow!*

As PJ put it You are awesome man! absotutlity great photos! i've got friends out there, think i'll brown my bike to 'em and hit some of that! Beautiful!


----------



## Gregg K (Jan 12, 2004)

*Wow.*

I feel like I just got hit by a brick!
I want to be there. I also want to be able to use my camera like that. Waaaaaaaaaa! I'm going to go pout. But really, what a pleasure. And I got a laugh when I saw those two asses you were refering to. I have elk in my backyard. Very funny.


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Thanks for the pics*

You posted a great set of pics. Looks like you had a blast.


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*Jealous much?*



icegeek said:


> Yeah, just knock yourself out with that ungulate ass fetish, you phreak. I see terraces.


Ungulate ass fetish? Just those three words together are a freudian....uhhh...help me out here....


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks, thanks, thanks for all the kind words.

Here's a closer look at the Grand Teton.










And flowers:


----------



## mtbbill (Dec 31, 2003)

Your pictures are always so incredible. It inspires me to (attempt to) take better pictures.


----------



## Godzilla (Mar 31, 2005)

Incredible pics - thank you for the new wall paper.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

rideit said:


> Ungulate ass fetish? Just those three words together are a freudian....uhhh...help me out here....


"Ridit", heh. Talk about Freudian.


----------



## mtbbrian (Sep 26, 2002)

*Your Best!*

I must say this is probably the best stuff I have seen from you Anthony.
Excellent photography!
Very Aspiring!
Thanks for sharring!
Brian
Ride On!


----------



## Dwayne (Jun 3, 2005)

Do you mind if I ask what camera you're using? Shots came out beautiful, you have a good eye.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Teaser from today's tastiness.

Remember how folks talked about Fruita nine or so years ago?

I present to you all the singletrack wonderland of the Teton Valley. More pics to come, more trips to come.










This is the goods people.


----------



## MPauB1386 (Jun 16, 2005)

show me them tits man


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

*A little hint...*



MPauB1386 said:


> show me them tits man


They are quite clear and prominent in photos 5,6, and 7....

And boy are they fun to grind on with fresh rubber.
Great riding, great photos, A
Next time we will do some real riding!


----------



## zorg (Jul 1, 2004)

mward said:


> Dude, those pictures are awesome, but near as I can tell, teton doesn't mean breast.


Yup, it's actually colloquial French for nipple.


----------



## Jessep (Dec 1, 2004)

thats a nice new 575 ya got there. Still waiting for mine...


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

That is what passion is all about!!!! 

Thanks for showing.


----------



## anthonys (Jan 22, 2004)

Here's just a teaspoonfull of the excellent trails at Horseshoe Creek:














































And here's some random "Gosh this place is pretty" shots:


----------



## erik99 (Feb 16, 2004)

Just, damn.


----------



## Trail Daddy (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeah, what he said. Just amazing.


----------



## acdcfan1283 (Mar 20, 2004)

sweet riding bro, heheh.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Awesome. Plain Awesone.

Awesome place, awesome riding, awesome photography.


----------



## Jeff in CO (Jan 20, 2004)

*What camera do you use???? Awesome shots!!*

Are they taken with a digital camera? The colors and sharpness are incredible.
Thanks!


----------



## clarkgriswald (Dec 19, 2003)

*Stunning*

shots as always. Thanks. And you are making me miss the western US.


----------

